# Full Moon Tonight!



## ashleyc8705 (Jun 18, 2008)

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l81/ashleydevine05/IMG_2322.jpg


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

Pretty nice moon shot. 

Maybe you could add your link to this thread.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127135

It's fast becoming "The Moon Thread"


----------



## astrostu (Jun 22, 2008)

But there already is a moon thread.


----------



## Chiller (Jun 22, 2008)

nicely captured.  Makes me wanna go out howling


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 23, 2008)

I love your moon.  It has natural color to it, which I like.  Plus its viewed how most of us see it every night, which many moon shots tend to change the moon.  The way you have shot it, she comes across as being very peaceful and serene, which is the way I like to look at her.

Please, though, don't stop here.  I strongly suggest going out during half moons, and 3/4 moons, and even crescent moons to see what our beautiful satellite has to offer.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 23, 2008)

astrostu said:


> But there already is a moon thread.



Thanks for pointing that out, astrostu!!!
And that moon thread in the Photo Themes has some really, REALLY impressive moon shots in it, even an *animated* one! Super-interesting for all to go take a look who like the moon, who is so fascinating, although it's the same again every month.


----------



## Crosby (Jun 23, 2008)

We just got mooned! :shock:



Nice pic!


----------



## ShaCow (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice! Could be a little closer thought


----------

